# XP Mode Change



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Don't need a Hardware VM capable machine anymore.
http://news.cnet.com/8301-13860_3-20000693-56.html


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

How nice!

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

A welcome change, now I can run it on my laptop.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Installing it on mine now...

.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

oooooooohhh, irq not less or equal crash!

caused by Vpcvmm.sys, oh well it was worth a try.

.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm glad there are beta testers for this stuff.


----------



## dottieg (Mar 19, 2010)

That will be cool in the future.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

http://www.eweek.com/c/a/Midmarket/...Mode-Needs-No-Virtualization-Hardware-745978/


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Thanks !!
I couldnt use xp mode because of my hardware so I tried virtual pc2007..it did work but my install wouldnt activate because of my oem disk..therefore i was on a 30 day deal...I have ultimate so i figured it would activate I was wrong...I will be trying this out tomorrow


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

dottieg said:


> That will be cool in the future.


Why the future. It is available now.


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

During her years at CNET News, Ina Fried has changed beats several times, *changed genders once*, and covered both of the Pirates of Silicon Valley. These days, most of her attention is focused on Microsoft. E-mail Ina.

Just noticed that in the link, one must wonder why that is important to mention


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Bernardo said:


> During her years at CNET News, Ina Fried has changed beats several times, *changed genders once*, and covered both of the Pirates of Silicon Valley. These days, most of her attention is focused on Microsoft. E-mail Ina.
> 
> Just noticed that in the link, one must wonder why that is important to mention


Might explain her/his picture!

.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I have now had xp mode for a few days....went rather well.
Only bump I had along the way was the patch update at the end...a couple tries and all is well.
Thanks again


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

Anyone know why XP mode uses IE6, and no upgrades to IE7 or 8 show up in Windows update?

I got it installed on my desktop successfully, wish it worked for my Laptop.

.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I dont have 6...the updates took care of it on my end:up:


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

aka Brett said:


> I dont have 6...the updates took care of it on my end:up:


MSE is out of date


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

aka Brett said:


> I dont have 6...the updates took care of it on my end:up:


I guess I will have to install it manually.

.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Bernardo said:


> MSE is out of date


Yes.
I hadnt started it for 2 or 3 days...I will update everything fully again [windows updates] as well as mse,before going on the internet with it


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> I guess I will have to install it manually.
> 
> .


I dont know what happened in your case, updates went well for me ..........maybe it was an optional update?..I dont remember...I do remember I played with 6 for a while just for nostalgia sake...I miss it..the interface was great.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

aka Brett said:


> maybe it was an optional update?..I dont remember...I do remember I played with 6 for a while just for nostalgia sake...I miss it..the interface was great.


Not optional, no update offered anywhere, just installed it manually.

Now the xtra updates for IE8 are showing up once I installed it.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> Not optional, no update offered anywhere, just installed it manually.
> 
> Now the xtra updates for IE8 are showing up once I installed it.


I wonder if the rest of your update are all there?.....I have 40 even..thats about 3 days old


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

honestly, I don't even worry about the updates. I just use it as 'xp in a box' for those issues where I'm helping someone with xp and can't quite remember the path for something.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

I figure some of them might take care of bugs etc.......or was that for macs


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Bernardo said:


> During her years at CNET News, Ina Fried has changed beats several times, *changed genders once*, and covered both of the Pirates of Silicon Valley. These days, most of her attention is focused on Microsoft. E-mail Ina.
> 
> Just noticed that in the link, one must wonder why that is important to mention


When he/she made that change she wrote an article about it on cnet. I commented on that article and told her/him that it really wasn't necessary to make that information known to everyone. I told her/him that they just need to write good articles.


----------



## Mumbodog (Oct 3, 2007)

aka Brett said:


> I wonder if the rest of your update are all there?.....I have 40 even..thats about 3 days old


I have 40 also.


----------



## aka Brett (Nov 25, 2008)

Mumbodog said:


> I have 40 also.


copy cat


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

Squashman said:


> When he/she made that change she wrote an article about it on cnet. I commented on that article and told her/him that it really wasn't necessary to make that information known to everyone. I told her/him that they just need to write good articles.


:up: EXACTLY what I was thinking!


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

Bernardo said:


> :up: EXACTLY what I was thinking!


I dunno.........I talk to her quasi-regularly (few times a year) and as someone who also has had some freelance stuff published, I know for a fact that I've put stuff in there that people didn't like.

My response was always 'either don't read it if you don't like it, or go start your own damn column.'


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

valis said:


> I dunno.........I talk to her quasi-regularly (few times a year) and as someone who also has had some freelance stuff published, I know for a fact that I've put stuff in there that people didn't like.
> 
> My response was always 'either don't read it if you don't like it, or go start your own damn column.'


*
When he/she made that change she wrote an article about it on cnet. I commented on that article and told her/him that it really wasn't necessary to make that information known to everyone.*

That is pretty much what I was referring to


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

I'm quite aware of that..........


----------



## Bernardo (Jan 9, 2006)

valis said:


> I'm quite aware of that..........


FINE then


----------

